# Outdoor Arena Panels



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

Wondering if anyone could make some recommendations about using arena panels for an outdoor arena - specifically if they should be reinforced with posts (wood or t-posts)? I'm planning a 120' x 200' outdoor riding arena using primarily 16' Powder Mountain/Creek panels. I'm not sure if the panels alone will stand up straight or if I should plan to install posts at certain intervals for support? I would rather not if I can help it. Any thoughts, suggestions or experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Corners give support, but I always use tpost pounded in behind them and tie them to that for support. It is pretty quick and cheap to use tposts for additional support.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Won't that be quite expensive? Would think some sort of regular fence would look better and be more economical. 

I have seen horses go through those panels and it is not a pretty sight. Have seen legs hung up and even one caught around the mare's neck and she went running with it hanging off.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I think you'll want a t-post at every panel join on the straight runs, and maybe every other one around the ends. Used ones go for about $2 around here on Craiglist or at auction.

A friend here has an arena very much like the one you describe, all made of 12' panels. He's used it for over 15 years for roping and sorting.

How's Mesa?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

My arena is made out of 10' panes. Originally I slid one leg over a 3' piece of debar that had been pounded into the ground. Looked good and mostly straight for about 2 years and the more I used it as a turn out area the more bowed out it became to the point that one long side was maybe 9" shorter. The only solution was to take the long sides down and start again. I drove t post every other joint. You should be able to go every third or even fourth panel if you only use it to ride in. Make sure every t post is below the top rail of the panel. Zipties were the fastest way to secure the panels to the posts. Do not do square corners. Rounded corners are stronger, you will save 4 -8 panels and if you get off on the long sides, iit's simple to get that 4th side closed off. Easier to add a little more curve to the corners and done.


----------



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

Joel Reiter said:


> I think you'll want a t-post at every panel join on the straight runs, and maybe every other one around the ends. Used ones go for about $2 around here on Craiglist or at auction.
> 
> A friend here has an arena very much like the one you describe, all made of 12' panels. He's used it for over 15 years for roping and sorting.
> 
> How's Mesa?


FAT. 

Thanks for the suggestions. Forgot to mention I DO plan on pounding wood posts for the rounded corners and attaching the panels directly to them. T-posts seem like the most economical and easiest solution to prevent panels from sagging on the sides.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

lhorgus said:


> Wondering if anyone could make some recommendations about using arena panels for an outdoor arena - specifically if they should be reinforced with posts (wood or t-posts)? I'm planning a 120' x 200' outdoor riding arena using primarily 16' Powder Mountain/Creek panels.* I'm not sure if the panels alone will stand up straight* or if I should plan to install posts at certain intervals for support? I would rather not if I can help it. Any thoughts, suggestions or experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


No, they won't. 

I agree that you want some sort of post for every panel. I would prefer to put them where the panels link together because then you can reinforce that too. You don't want your panels coming apart if a horse makes forceful contact with them. 

Personally, I think wood posts are going to be much more solid over the course of time, than T-posts. And safer in terms of impalement.


----------

